# Skis introduced to shed....



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Harry's router skis have been introduced to Strathfiled Men's Shed.

They have proven to be so effective, The Shed is going to make a couple of sets for the routers they have.

The Shed has a laser cnc machine and is going to make a number of templates from 6mm acrylic. 

Has anyone used skis with a Triton router? They have more of these than any other make? 

Attached are some pictures of one of the members taking a lesson.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'm not fully understanding the concept of skis . I get where it would provide a guide for routing , but are the white parts that support the rails anchored to anything or do they just inadvertently move on the table if your not careful?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

RainMan1 said:


> .......do they just inadvertently move on the table if your not careful?


Hi Rick, there are designed to move on the table.

I have a video on youtube which I will see if I can find.

There are not many videos with this type of "ski"...I don't know where they got that name.

Maybe Harry could answer that..?


Using router skis demo1 - YouTube


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

James I think I got it , It's pretty much for planing? 
I have to say I really like videos as I have a hard time following some peoples descriptions


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Rick,

Much more that just planing.

Have a look at some of Harry's Guides to routing for more detail....

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/21306-routing-tutorial-beginners-part-one.html


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> Harry's router skis have been introduced to Strathfiled Men's Shed.
> 
> They have proven to be so effective, The Shed is going to make a couple of sets for the routers they have.
> 
> ...


James, I'm sure that the start of your demonstration where your were sliding the router along the rods was to demonstrate how NOT to use the skis.
The first shot looks like the learner is operating the skis from the router's handles, which is of course wrong, not only will varying pressure from the operator's hands cause a non flat surface but the mechanical advantage that results from holding the end cheeks will be negated.
I've just had a quick squizzy at my TRA001 under the table and I think that a lot of ingenuity will be required to make a suitable sub-base to accept skis, but I don't think it's impossible, some members may already have done this.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

RainMan1 said:


> James I think I got it , It's pretty much for planing?
> I have to say I really like videos as I have a hard time following some peoples descriptions


here are just a few samples of what can be achieved with the router skis.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow! 
The lettering , is that free hand or your just planing after it was done with some type of template? 
Harry I see where this extra light comes in handy . Kinda wondering if the engineers at Festool even put a light in the 1400? 
Gotta fire it up I guess


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

hahaha, Harry. A direct quote from your comment when I first posted the video....



> James, I'm sure that the start of your demonstration where your were sliding the router along the rods was to demonstrate how NOT to use the skis.


You are correct, of course.

And, no, the learner was using the cheeks, not the router handles.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I think BJ posted a set of skis with the base plate to hold the router.

Must see if I can find it...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> hahaha, Harry. A direct quote from your comment when I first posted the video....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I never, at least it proves that I'm consistent

Looking again at the learner, my eyes still tell me the the guy's hands are on the beautiful MAKITA router.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

RainMan1 said:


> Wow!
> The lettering , is that free hand or your just planing after it was done with some type of template?
> Harry I see where this extra light comes in handy . Kinda wondering if the engineers at Festool even put a light in the 1400?
> Gotta fire it up I guess


Rick, see for yourself in this old pdf. Notice how the extra light is several improvements ago. The second pdf shows the various lights that I've tried over the years. The gold one has now been replaced with the blue one which is brighter and has parallel sides so that it can be slid in the tool clip for best effect.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

More than called "skis" should be called: Catamaran IMHO.
Catamaran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia :yes4:


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

James, the shape and design look like Strathfiled's made them from Harry's PDF... seems like Harry should be compensated for at least a gift card.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Marco said:


> James, the shape and design look like Strathfiled's made them from Harry's PDF... seems like Harry should be compensated for at least a gift card.


Harry has been thanked many times for those skis...

The set used in the demonstration are actually my set which were made for me by Harry and given to me when I visited Harry in Perth a couple of years ago.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

harrysin said:


> Rick, see for yourself in this old pdf. Notice how the extra light is several improvements ago. The second pdf shows the various lights that I've tried over the years. The gold one has now been replaced with the blue one which is brighter and has parallel sides so that it can be slid in the tool clip for best effect.


Harry that sign was awesome . I'm going to check the Guinness World book of records as your probably in it as the most patient man ever recorded lol 

I could see where my cnc laser would be nice to scribe the fonts in with , then route from there .
Definitely seeing the importance of ALOT of light.

I don't think sign making is for me though :fie:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

To earn the title ROUTOLOGIST Rick you must be familiar with ALL aspects of routing.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

RÖENTGEEP said:


> More than called "skis" should be called: Catamaran IMHO.
> Catamaran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia :yes4:


BUMP, BUMP; what are your opinion about this, Harry, James and other? Or I am totally out of the basket?.

Thanks in advance IF any answer.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The name is known world wide. I certainly didn't invent them, only simplified and promoted them. The original ones that I used about 15 years ago were quite complex and made from Aluminium. So little if anything has been written about the router skis other than all the photo-shoots that I've posted on forums. 
Talk about catamarans and one immediately thinks of BIG dollars and twin hulled boats so perhaps we should stick with "router skis"!


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

harrysin said:


> The name is known world wide. I certainly didn't invent them, only simplified and promoted them. The original ones that I used about 15 years ago were quite complex and made from Aluminium. So little if anything has been written about the router skis other than all the photo-shoots that I've posted on forums.
> Talk about catamarans and one immediately thinks of BIG dollars and twin hulled boats so perhaps we should stick with "router skis"!


Harry, Im totally agree with you on that, but maybe you should be agree with me, that they resemble more a catamaran that a pair of skis, no? :dance3: Anyway thanks for your comment.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

RÖENTGEEP said:


> BUMP, BUMP; what are your opinion about this, Harry, James and other? Or I am totally out of the basket?.
> 
> Thanks in advance IF any answer.


Hi Joseph, " a rose by any other name........".

Harry told me they were router skis and I trust him implicitly......:lol:


We could call them multi handed widgets....does it really matter.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

RÖENTGEEP said:


> Harry, Im totally agree with you on that, but maybe you should be agree with me, that they resemble more a catamaran that a pair of skis, no? :dance3: Anyway thanks for your comment.


After studying this photo of an elderly guy with a router assembly in his hands I reckon that he looks more like a skier than a catamaraner!


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Joseph, " a rose by any other name........".
> 
> Harry told me they were router skis and I trust him implicitly......:lol:
> 
> ...


Okey dokey James. :agree: Gracias amigo.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

harrysin said:


> After studying this photo of an elderly guy with a router assembly in his hands I reckon that he looks more like a skier than a catamaraner!


Harry, you are right, he looks more like a skier, but working in a catamaran. :haha: :sarcastic: :yes4:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Also fits Hitachi ...*

When we at the Shed last Saturday, we were looking at the Routers the Shed "owned'...

The person I was showing the skis to, said that he had a Hitachi router and gave it to the shed when he bought his Triton.

We located it and found the rod spacing was the same as the Makita, so he took it back and is going to make the skis for the Hitachi.....


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

From memory the template guides are slightly different to the Makita which is a great pity.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

We are going to make base plates so that, and the Triton, will take the standard sized PC style bushings.

Better that nothing if he cannot find any Hitachi guide bushings....

Actually, I just remembered, The Triton bushes fit exactly.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

If you're going to the trouble of making base plates why not make them for the standard Makita one piece guides and achieve so much more depth of cut when the chuck can pass through the guide.


----------

